# Requesting critiques of your photos



## Overread (May 9, 2008)

Thanks to The Traveler for starting the ball rolling on this!

Guidlines for the use of this thread:

1) This thread is for the posting of links to your works that you wish to be critiqued by other forum members only.

2) This thread is not for the posting of photos in, these should be posted in their own thread in the appropriate section for their content

3) Each person in this thread gets only one post - you may edit that post with new links and take down any links for photos as an when you wish. Though there is no requirement for you to remove previous links

3b) In respect to the fact that there will be links to older works in this thread we ask that members please check the last date at which a post has been commented on before replying - no resurrecting old threads please, if you wish to comment on an older photo please pm the owner of the photo.

4) As with all cases of critique we ask that members remain respectful to each other when making comments and critiques of others works.

5) This thread is not intended as a list of all your posts on this site and is only for works that you want to recive critiques on; however there is no limit on the number of links you may post.

6) Could those posting for requests also please bare in mind that this works better when you post on a few select shots - maybe one or something like 5 or less of a "set" of shots with a similar theme. That makes it much quicker to open the page and also makes it easier for people to comment and critique on

In addition members may choose post a direct link to their post in this thread in their signatures if they wish.

note - if any have any problems/comments to make on the running of this thread please do say so, but lets keep the comments specific so we don't end up with a general chit-chat thread.
Request away! 

edit - request to posters -- it makes it much easier to comment on your shots if you take the time to post what camera and kit you used; the basic settings (ISO, shutter speed and apature) and also what the conditions of the shoot were.
I know that exif can store much of that data, but its much easier if you post that in the post itself and also makes it easier for others to help and give advice


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2008)

A cogent synopsis of the possible Critique thread.

A couple of suggestions:

1)put only ONE link in each post.
That will allow any viewer to see if they have responded and perhaps critiqued that link.

2) Put the title of the picture, if any, in the posting.

3) Give the posting to which you are linking a substantive title. Rather than something like 'Critique me, please.', try something like "Boy on the porch." That will allow the viewer to better recall the thread.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2008)

Would welcome any comments on this picture posted in the General Gallery

The exif are posted.
The picture was taken with the magical Nikon 24-70

Boy and the ball on the porch


----------



## flygning (May 9, 2008)

I always want critiques on all of my work, no matter where or when it is posted in this forum.

I would really appreciate more input on this particular photo, however- 

Clearing Storm


----------



## One Sister (May 12, 2008)

Looking for serious C&C here.  Warning:  5 pics.  TIA.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122738

Edit:  Sorry, I'm not following the rules here.  I meant to tell you the name of the post:  *A Short Cardinal's Story*


----------



## laxb0rder (May 14, 2008)

Looking for C&C on: A Caribbean adventure.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122899


----------



## DigiJay (May 15, 2008)

This thread is a great idea.
I am a new photographer looking for some critique.
Here is my first series:
Wolf, Bison, Wapiti - Quebec


----------



## kundalini (May 15, 2008)

Okay, take two.... Perhaps this will work now. I would like the cold hard truth...keep in mind that I have rhino skin and take nothing personal. Here's the photo. My concern are the halos of the treeline near the bottom and the color primarily. Anything else is welcomed.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123221

Oh, BTW, I don't take it personal unless you do.......


----------



## Rachelsne (May 15, 2008)

A peachy coloured rose

I had several questions inside the post, asking about my picture eg. compostion color,etc

Thank you alot


----------



## Don Kondra (May 15, 2008)

Greetings,

This was a spur of the moment attempt to capture light that was soon to be gone. 

The images weren't going to win any awards but seeing the light/shadows and jumping up to try to capture it, well, it was a step away from my comfort zone and it was exhilarating 

No time to move furniture or fiddle with settings, all auto. After all, the camera is just about smarter than me, go OLY.... (big grin)

140 views, 0 replies.... But I didn't ask for C&C, till now. 

Over the next few days after my original post I worked out the essence of what I was trying to capture.

So please consider the first series of three the learning experience that led to the second image. 

Olympus E-510 and 14-42 mm 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121444

Can you tell I'm the type of person that appreciates the background story almost as much as the image? 

Cheers, Don


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2008)

I am totally confused... aren't there whole sections of this forum for posting your pictures and asking for critique?


----------



## Don Kondra (May 15, 2008)

See this - http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123165

And reread the first post....

Don


----------



## noob873 (May 16, 2008)

It always seems my posts have lots of views and no replies, so I'd like some oppinions, if you dont like it its ok, just tell me why. 

new one:
transportation
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1280735#post1280735


----------



## dslrchat (May 17, 2008)

First real Photos 

Please C/C

2 photos, both of a creek/rapid, 1 has a duck in it.

Be honest
Be Brutal (if needed lol)


----------



## JeromeMorrow (May 20, 2008)

While taking this shot I took a while in trying to get the write angle and composition. Being this is a shot a took my time with, I would truly appreciate critique. Honesty is what I'm looking for, I've begun trying to only post photos which I feel deserve to be upon the forum and I want a brutal opinion on anything I post so that I may improve.

Sony 18-70mm (kit lens)

Neon Inn

I've been focusing upon composition lately, but if I need to focus upon anything else please do tell and I'll hit the books.


----------



## Overread (May 22, 2008)

Well I managed to find a small bird that was willing to get that little bit closer - so for when this happens again  I would be grateful for any advice that others can give me

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1250019#post1250019

Crit away - really pick anything (barring the blurry patch to the right of the fist two - I know and hate that already )

Thanks


----------



## PhilGarber (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Please critique these photos on my thread: *First shots with XT! C&C please. (Abstract/Macro)*


----------



## Dioboleque (May 28, 2008)

I haven't got any feedback on these... I don't think they are horrible, but yet they're almost the only posts in the general gallery with no response at all, so here ya go... let me have it... at least tell me why they aren't comment worthy... I really didn't think these suck, I know they aren't art or anything, but no comments at all... harsh...

St. Augustine Day 1

St. Augustine Day 2 Part 1

St. Augustine Day 2 Part 2


----------



## Alpha (May 28, 2008)

People actually _want_ critiques?


----------



## kundalini (May 28, 2008)

If this has been mentioned, I apologize for missing it, but there should be a limit on the number of photos per link to ask for critique.  

One is preferred and two as a maximum.  

Trying to sort through 23 photos in a link will not get my attention....well, it does, but renders it useless to critique.

Just my 2¢ worth.


----------



## Dioboleque (May 29, 2008)

I just want to say that I realize people have issues with lots of photos in a post, but in my defense I'd like to say that in my first post there are 7 photos, but 4 of them are of the same thing just different perspectives, so to me that sort of groups them together. Same in the second post, 6 of the first 7 are of the same subject from different perspectives, so if u consider them a group... I wanted to share them all, but obviously don't expect critique on every individual photo since the critique for one would more than likely apply to several... you could always look through them and pick one that stood out as especially in need or _something_ more than just ignoring them completely... I just don't get _too many to critique any_, but getting comments and critique has seemed a struggle since I started posting...


----------



## abraxas (May 29, 2008)

Dioboleque said:


> I just want to say that ...
> 
> ... but in my defense I'd like to say that in my first post there are 7 photos, but 4 of them are of the same thing just different perspectives, ...
> 
> ...



It's a struggle for nearly everyone when we begin posting.

Best strategy is to pick a shot and run with it.  Bump it if you have to.

Once upon a time we had a critique forum.  Well, it died and probably went to hell because it was too hard to figure out what was desired by the poster.  Myself, I only have two eyes and have not figured out how to look at more than one photo at a time.

On a side note, I'm wondering what happened to the members that requested this forum in the first place?-  Possibly you should request a mentor?  Check the following for a list of eager members.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123688


----------



## Overread (May 29, 2008)

I just made a thread here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1257246#post1257246
for us to talk about this thread rather than have it fill up with talking


----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2008)

.... come on where have people gone ?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1277738#post1277738
stacked flower shot up for crits!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 13, 2008)

Overread said:


> .... come on where have people gone?



Apathy rules


----------



## rbraden (Sep 20, 2008)

I realize this is the wrong place to post this, but it is as close as I could find.  I would like to ask a few questions about the mentoring program, as I am very interested in this.
Thanks.


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2008)

here is the thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123688

ask away


----------



## rbraden (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get back.  I could not find a way to pm any of you, so I'll just ask here.  I would like for either you or village idiot to be my mentor.  Please tell me what I need to do to make that happen.  Sorry I haven't been able to figure this out, but it is very important to me...


----------



## Overread (Sep 22, 2008)

you are a new member so you need something like 15 posts and 7-10 days membership before your pm feature is activated - this was brought in to stop spambots pmming people with ads and nasty things!

probably best to wait for pms to be active so as you can speak to the mentor - since posting e-mail addresses can lead to spam problems. Don' worry those few most posts will come quick enough

As for your question Village Idiot is free to mentor - I just run the thing so I am not mentoring any students at all.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 22, 2008)

rbraden said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back. I could not find a way to pm any of you, so I'll just ask here. I would like for either you or village idiot to be my mentor. Please tell me what I need to do to make that happen. Sorry I haven't been able to figure this out, but it is very important to me...


 
Just spam the forums until your PM's are activated. Those are my words of wisdom for the day.

So what's up? Experience, equipment, etc?


----------



## rbraden (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies.  I'll take your advice and just post some stuff til my pm's get activated.  Not a lot of experience, just a real interest in learning.  Have been taking snapshot for years, but want to learn to take actually think and shoot like a photographer.  I have a canon 300d w/ kit lense and a canon 100-300 zoom.  Also a manfrotto tripop and monopod (take a lot of shots while hiking and biking) and a fuji fine-pix p&s.  Am almost ready to invest in some more gear, but I hope we can get this mentoring thing going so maybe I could get some advice.  
Thanks again for the quick responses


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 23, 2008)

Any certain type of photography?


----------



## esszeeeye (Sep 24, 2008)

Good luck with your mentoring quest....Just got accepted by someone who's work I admire...good people,here,yes ?
-You asked the same question I was about to-ta for that and kind comments on my reflection post.
I think we are around the same place,photographically speaking,so let me know how it goes for you,K ?


----------



## rbraden (Nov 22, 2008)

VI,

Sorry  has been so long to get back to you, but was trying to "spam the forums" to get my pm activated, then had a "sort of emergency (ex-blah, blah, blah)" thing I had to deal with.  Again I apologize.  I still don't seem to be able to pm you.  I am very interested in having you to mentor me.  I really like the no-nonsense approach you take to critique.  I want someone to be completely blunt with me, and tell me if I am a dumb a$$ when I am.  I am back at a point where I can concentrate on this, so if you are still interested in being my mentor, I would really appreciate your help.  
I am interested in more of a photojournalistic slant on everyday photography (including portraits and candids, not just news events), if that makes any sense.  I have a canon 300d, a rebel xt, a 100-300 zoom, a kit lens (18-55), a 24-85 zoom,  a 430exII, a manfrotto tripod, a manfrotto monopod, a really crappy 2x tele-extender, and a pretty darn good attitude.  
Maybe we can communicate through this thread until I am able to send pm's.  
Thanks.


----------

